# Roomette Bed and seat Question



## dande (Sep 7, 2019)

When the beds are made in a roomette is there still a chair that you can sit in?


----------



## greatwestern (Sep 7, 2019)

The 2 facing seats in the Superliner roomette pull out towards each other to form the lower berth, meaning that there is no seating available (other than on the bed).


----------



## pennyk (Sep 7, 2019)

There are some passengers who use only the upper berth, thus leaving the 2 facing seats in tact when the bed is made.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 8, 2019)

pennyk said:


> There are some passengers who use only the upper berth, thus leaving the 2 facing seats intact when the bed is made.


I used to do this a lot. I always referred to it as my "upstairs" bedroom. Great if you wake up in the middle of the night as you can go "downstairs" and sit up watching the scenery in the middle of the night before going back "up" to sleep and it makes it easier to get dressed in the morning.

Of course, it only works if you are alone in the room.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2019)

pennyk said:


> There are some passengers who use only the upper berth, thus leaving the 2 facing seats in tact when the bed is made.


This works best on Viewliner Roomettes where Sleeping up top is like having your bedroom in a loft and your living room and bathroom downstairs!( of course the New Viewliner Roomettes wont have toliets)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 8, 2019)

The roomette isn't very big, so the two facing seats that make the lower bed consume the majority of the space. I do like to sit up at night to watch the the stars and the towns passing by. I do this by bringing a pillow case along with me that I can stuff with a sweatshirt and other clothing plus the provided pillow, generally gives me enough support to sit up on the bed.


----------



## dande (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks there will be 2 of us so I was just wondering if one could sit up while the other sleeps Guess not. The bedroom was a LOT more than the roomette


----------



## AG1 (Sep 8, 2019)

One can sleep in the upper bunk while the other sits in the lower seats or made up bunk.


----------



## PVD (Sep 8, 2019)

More comfortable to go to the lounge.....That way both upper and lower beds can be set up, and when you decide to turn in you have less of a chance of waking up the other person putting the bed into service...If someone is up top, there is limited space to stash the bedroll and linens for the lower. They usually sit on the upper until needed.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 8, 2019)

Lonestar648 said:


> I do like to sit up at night to watch the the stars and the towns passing by. I do this by bringing a pillow case along with me that I can stuff with a sweatshirt and other clothing plus the provided pillow, generally gives me enough support to sit up on the bed.



Thanks for this idea. Like you, I enjoy sitting in the roomette bed watching the nighttime scenery, but the pillows provided as a backrest are lacking in comfort and support being upright.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 8, 2019)

Lonestar648 said:


> I do like to sit up at night to watch the the stars and the towns passing by. I do this by bringing a pillow case along with me that I can stuff with a sweatshirt and other clothing plus the provided pillow, generally gives me enough support to sit up on the bed.


&


Dakota 400 said:


> Thanks for this idea. Like you, I enjoy sitting in the roomette bed watching the nighttime scenery, but the pillows provided as a backrest are lacking in comfort and support being upright.


Because the design of the Roomette precludes sitting up at night I often place my laptop bag, backpack, or roll-a-board against the trailing wall. That arrangement usually lines up well with the upper padding. Amtrak "pillows" are incapable of providing any kind of support but you can use them to soften the texture of your luggage backrest.



PVD said:


> More comfortable to go to the lounge.


The reason I rarely do this is because the bright lights and dark tinting leaves little if anything to see from the lounge at night.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 8, 2019)

My digestive system issues require that I have to sleep in a slightly inclined position. I learned long ago how to make down the bed, or in my situation, convert the lower into a chaise lounge using inflatable pillows atop my airline-sized carry on (under the seats) to bridge the gap. Then I put the mattress pad on top of that.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Sep 10, 2019)

The Viewliner roomette luggage racks are surprisingly roomy (not that you asked, but having that space to stow your carryon out of the way is very helpful).


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 12, 2019)

dande said:


> Thanks there will be 2 of us so I was just wondering if one could sit up while the other sleeps Guess not. The bedroom was a LOT more than the roomette


That's why now we often travel in what I call a "roomette suite". Two roomettes across from each other when they are cheaper than a bedroom which is the case most of the time as we haven't found a bedroom cheaper in a few years. You both get to sleep downstairs. You both have private toilets; you can sit together during the day or both have a forward facing seat. 
You'll need to call to get rooms across. Easier to do it up front than try to change after doing an online reservation.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 12, 2019)

Just out of curiosity I looked at a trip we are planning. Coach is currently $124 (there is not a saver fare at present) and a roomette is $262

A bedroom would be $438 ... two roomettes would be $400 - a saving of $38

I would not have known this if it wasn't mentioned in this thread



We will most likely travel coach - it's only a 9:30 trip even though it is overnight


----------

